# Welding: Arc versus MIG?



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to learn how to weld for Halloween and was wondering whether I should learn arc welding or MIG welding. Regardless, I will be taking classes (for my safety and that of the curly hair I do not wish to ignite). Thanks!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I would recommend MIG welding for a beginner. Most wire feed welders are easy to operate and if you don't want to weld anything heavy (over 3/16"), a 110v unit works just fine. I would also recommend using gas as opposed to flux core wire. It just makes for a cleaner weld. Stick (arc) welding is not much more difficult to learn, and machines are less expensive. The difference is using a flux coated rod which, if not stored properly, will deteriorate. I have used every type of welder including TIG, but for prop fabrication, I use a 110v MIG.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree, having used both as an ornamental ironworker, mig is pretty simple...basically just point and shoot. Arc is more for remote locations, such as a construction site. I have never used the flux core wire, so I can't tell you anything about it, but the most important thing in any type of welding is good penetration(yeah, yeah, yuck it up!!!). It is very common to have laid a beautiful welding bead only to have the two pieces come apart when you pick them up. With a little practice, you'll get the hang of it, it's not all that hard.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I cast another vote for MIG. Its pricier but easier, and you wouldn't need sticks unless you're doing heavy structural stuff like beams. And even if you were making foot bridges for people to walk across, you can still get a full thickness weld on square tubing that's (like Spook said) 3/16" thick, and that's pretty mighty stuff. 

And spend the money to get a real one; Miller (my fave) or Lincoln. Hobarts are good but the parts are hard to find if it needs maintenance. My .02


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, go MIG. As my brother-in-law says (he's a welder)..."welding takes a day to learn and a lifetime to master". Easy to get the hang of, but there will always be something new to try. And once you get the hang of it, you'll wonder how you ever coped without it. Flux core is good for beginners, especially if you get one of those welding package deals that come with a welder and the accessories and the flux core. It'll give you something to practice with. My problem when I first started welding was having enough scrap around to practice on.
I have a Hobart and my buddy has a Lincoln. Both units are identical, but I think my Hobart welds a little smoother and doesn't trip my fuse box like his Lincoln does. Haven't needed to find parts for it yet, so I can neither agree nor disagree with Revenant's comment on that, and hopefully (knocking on wood), I'll never have to.


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mig welder*

I just purchased a welder so that I can move away from PVC pipe for my props. I have never welded before and am learning as I go. Welding is definitly a nice thing to learn that I will use the rest of my life. Here is the unit that I purchased http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100093231
After speaking with a guy in HomeDepot who was a welder, he recommended this unit for it's ability to weld thicker pieces and after learning with flux core I will be able to use gas shielding! A new toy! I am already planning my next prop and am starting to make plans to redo some old props.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

kendallizm,
Quick piece of advice. Get a real welding helmet if you can afford it. Those face shields you have to hold are a real pain in the butt. Just my opinion.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a video from our Christmas mini plus and it shows how to weld. Maybe I should upload that for you to see.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I just got done with my basic Arc welding class. I was ahead of the class and I was talking to my teacher about how I build prop's and what type of welder I should go with. He started teaching me the basics of MIG, so I went to Harbor Frieght and bought the 100$ 90 Amp MIG welder. He said MIG would be much easier for the type of welding I am going to be doing, welding square tubing. It seems that ARC is pretty much for more heavy dutier jobs, like building sky scrappers, or walk ways. The 100$ Mig welder I bought is pretty decent for the price.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/11041_mig-welding-how-works.htm so many videos to watch


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't think you'll be disappointed with a mig.
I have a Miller mig with gas sheilding and I love it.

I got it for the simple reason I HATE chipping slag from the weld I just made, and making sure I got it all before starting again with a new rod.
And I don't have any slag or used pieces of welding rod on the garage floor to clean up afterwards.

I would recommend an auto darkening helmet though such as these.
MILLER HELMETS
A regular helmet is just fine, but for myself I hate jerking my head to get the helmet to fall down in front of my face when I'm ready to strike an arc.

With the auto darkening helmet you can keep the helmet down and be able to see through the lens to position where you want to start the weld then when the arc is struck, the lens darkens almost immediately.
Makes for a more accurate positioning of the weld.

Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Kendallizm --

With the flux core you can actually weld a wee bit deeper than with the gas shielded/plain wire. But it's a nastier weld that will have bubbles in it (until you get really good) and slag that has to be chipped off. I know a guy in a muffler shop that uses flux core with a CO2 gas bottle; he says it's not as clean and smooth as the MIG gas weld but it's cheaper, and still smoother than gas-less. And since it's below the car no one's gonna see it anyway so it doesn't have to be pretty. If your welds won't be seen that may be an alternative to look into; the bottles (and gas) are cheaper for CO2 than than Mig-blend gas, and if the weld's going to be hidden... hey who cares if it looks a little naggly. My .02 again.

Hey... I'm up to 4 cents already! Oh yeah... I have one of those auto-darkening helmets that strange1 mentioned, and they totally rock. Get one. There... I'm up to an even nickel.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Aw, c'mon Revenant, make it a full dime.

kendallizm, Revenant is right, using flux core wire would be cheaper.
If the weld isn't going to be seen, who cares if it isn't pretty.
Just so it is strong and holds.

I leased a mid sized tank of argon & co2 mix and the deposit on the tank was 250.00 and it cost 60 to fill it.
But then I was using it for bigger projects where it could be seen.

But I still prefer it to chipping slag.

Now, I'm up to .04


----------



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you sooo much for the advice. Seems like MIG welding with an autodarkening helmet is the way to go for this beginner.


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

That's funny you should post that, I have watched that whole series of videos by that gentleman, very informative.
Also thanks BuriedAlive, yea I purchased a solar powered automatic visor for welding.
I am now dumpster diving to find scap metal to practice on, it's funny every time I ride past a dumpster i'm either looking for scrap metal or parts and pieces for props, and we don't want to even talk about yard sales, you can find more prop stuff there than anywhere... but that's another subject.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone ever try welding bed frames. Would this be a cheap alernative to buing Steel? I usually see lots of beds being thrown out on trash days.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Spectre, it doesn't hurt to try. If it's trash than it costs you nothing to take it, and if it doesn't work out, you've only lost some time.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've used bed frames to weld with.
No problems.
Sturdy, strong, and cheap, the way I like it.
But depending on what you're making, it could get mighty heavy.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a quick welding question.
Is it worth it to buy a 220V welder vs. a 110V welder?
Would a 110v be sufficient?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Depends, Spectre. First question is...do you have 220 service where you plan to be welding. Second, what type of welding do you plan to be doing? If you're welding together a battleship, I'd say yes, get the 220. But if it's for home projects with 1/8" thick steel or so, I'd think the 110 would do just fine.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it hard to weld aluminum?


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I can always wire the 220.  

As I stated above. Bed Frames. 
So whould that be ok. 110V a bit less than 220v in price.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

If its for bed frames, 110 will do fine. Plus they're a lot more portable, in case you need to take it to weld somewhere else. Last week my cousin needed some welding done so I went to his place and did the job, since the thing (a forklift) was too big to bring to me. He didn't have 220, so that is an example of 110 convenience. Everybody has 110, not many people have 220.


----------

